# Impossible de lire des vidéos



## jamy4x4 (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'installer VLC pour Ipad. 
Mais à chaque fois que je veux lancer une vidéo (que je reçois en attchment de mes mails) j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre "ouvrir dans VLC" et puis apparaît l'entête VLC Media player qui disparait aussitôt sans lancer la vidéo. (.mpg ou .wma)
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer comment je dois procéder ou une autre application avec laquelle je pourrais lire les vidéos attachées à mes mails.
D'avance grand merci pour votre aide.


----------



## arbaot (22 Décembre 2010)

OPlayerHD Lite


----------



## jamy4x4 (22 Décembre 2010)

Impeccable!

Merci beaucoup cela fonctionne parfaitement bien.
Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Jellybass (23 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour le tuyau !


----------

